# FINALLY! pics of Sam AND Dillon :D



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures they look like they have been playing forever.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

OH MY GOOOOOSSSHH! THEY ARE JUST TOO CUTE TOGETHER!

I think Sam's hooked! Congrats Marlene, make sure to post a "Day 2" thread tomorrow!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh they look great together!!! I love the contrast between their colors... and it looks like they hit it off from the get go!!! Congrats!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I love them!!!! You are the most fortunate girl around and those boys are lucky too! And Jeff.:smooch::wave:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh wow, they look gorgeous together! what a wonderful ending<new beginning> to this story!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Marlene they look so good!!!
Gonna be great buddies!!!
Congratulations....

Again well done everyone!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful! They look to be off to a great start already!
I'm wishing you nothing but smooth sailing!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

So glad to see another successful transport complete.
They look great together!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I must say They look VERY HAPPY! Dillon way to go for getting a new furever home, buddy & new parents. 

Marlene, He looks so HAPPY! Thank you again for adopting him!
Give them both BIG HUGS from Auntie Kerri


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww.... it looks like they are gonna be fast friends!!! Just look at those smiles!!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

looks like they have know eachother for a long time. glad they get along!!!! thanks for sharing!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Marlene,
He's a sweet boy, it looks like Sam may have found that friend he was looking for. Good luck with Dillon and Sam, The really do look like best friends.
David


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay! Welcome home, Dillon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are the Money shots we have been waiting on for sure!!! Great to see them together at long last. They are goiing to have a blast together. WOOHOO! Great job everyone bringing this pair together.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I LOVE that 1st picture!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That was so fun to see those photos! Thanks for posting them. They do look fantastic together!

Tiffany


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

They look like they are already best buds!! Congrats


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

That is just too awesome! They look like a match made in heaven!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like they are just jumping for joy!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

They look like best buddies already! I'm so excited for Sam, Dillon and you!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Those pictures make me smile!!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like a match made in heaven.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

they're both passed out on the floor right now, sam is twitching in his sleep and dillon keeps opening his eyes every few mins to stare at me, then go back to sleep again lol

i love him sooo much already... can't wait til tmrw to have a long day of fun playing with them


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, that settles that - they get along just fine! And don't they look great together! You have a precious pair of pups and I know you'll all live happily ever after!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy to see.........They Love each other
Great pic's


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

They look great together--partners in crime!

Liked your comment about "a few photos"--when you've got two sweet kids like that--I'd be snapping a lot of pics too!

Best of Luck!

SJ


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

This is candy to the eyes. You got great boys, Marlene. I am so happy for you, Sam, & Dillon.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like two peas in a pod!! Great ending to a Great Transport everyone!!

...and Marlene...tell Jeff to mow the lawn!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Looks like two peas in a pod!! Great ending to a Great Transport everyone!!
> 
> ...and Marlene...tell Jeff to mow the lawn!


LMAO would u believe it was just mowed not even 2 weeks ago?!?!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They look so happy together, congrats on you're new edition, Enjoy tomorrow and post lot's of pictures







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Marlene,
Those two look like they have found their long lost pal and are so happy to be together again. It is nice that they are getting along so well. I think that Jenna should be very proud to have saved another sweet pup and thanks again to everyone that was involved in the transport. Now you can have some quiet time from playing retrieve with Sam ten thousand times a night. I imagine they are going to be sleeping very well every night.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

SO excited for you!! The first thing I did when I got home was check the board to see how it went!!!! They look wonderful together, can't wait to see more pics and hear how it goes!!! YEAH!!!!
:banana::headbang2arty::dblthumb2:artydude:jamming:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

That is so wonderful to see! They look like best buds already.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition! I read all the transport posts and think its great that this board comes together to do things like this! The two of them look like they have been best friends forever!! Can't wait to see more pictures of your new two-some!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

YAY!!! Dillon is home! They look so good together and it's wonderful how well they are getting along! You done good! I'm so happy for you guys and sam too!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww, now wasn't he worth that speeding ticket? LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Awww, now wasn't he worth that speeding ticket? LOL


LOL i'll be sure to remind jeff of that when he is writing out his $300 check to the Cal Highway Patrol..


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Great, great pictures!!! Looks like Dillon came off his long ride ready to play!! I love the one with the two of them with their noses in the water together. It really shows how sweet goldens can be! Sam will be so excited when he realizes that Dillon is staying! They really do look like they are getting along so well, and like Sam is showing Dillon the ropes! 

Now get a real good one of Dillon tomorrow to put in your signature. He looks too sad in that one.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> LOL i'll be sure to remind jeff of that when he is writing out his $300 check to the Cal Highway Patrol..


CHiPs!!!! Was it Erik Estrada who gave him the ticket....cuz that'd be worth it!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol nah, some old fat guy... i couldnt even flirt our way out of it! :doh:


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeh hes home!!! They look great together, cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see tomorrow's pictures! 
You're so lucky!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a great time they were having! Loved all tahe pictures and look forward to more.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They both look really happy!! Congratulations on your new boy Marlene!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

yey!! They look so happy together!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

They look like great buddies!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So glad to see that he's home safe & sound. They look like they are best buddies already. You guys are so lucky. Have fun with your pups


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

aww! They look so GREAT together!! I'm so glad he's home!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been following the threads during Dillon's trip. I am so happy for you. This is truly a blessed dog and a community anyone would be proud to be a part of you. I wish you many happy years with your boys.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They look very happy playing together. Dillion looks like my Shadow. Wishing you the best with your new boy.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww....they look like they have been reunited after being seperated for years...very happy together


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww This is soooo bitter sweet (bitter because you had to wait so long  ) I am just sooo happy that Sam is happy!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd say they like each other.....I love that first picture. Dillon looks like he's jumping for joy! Congratulations to you guys, I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i hope everything goes well for those two.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Really great to see such a Happy Ending!!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

They look so nice together. Great job to everyone involved. It looks like they hit it off really well.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Such handsome boys...love how you've got the light and the dark golds (that's what I want someday..)


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

they look like great pals...
I have to mention I was staring longingly at your GRASSY lawn too....mine still has some snow mixed with muck. :yuck:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww, they look so cute together! I have been looking at Dillon's pics and can't believe how much he looks like my first Golden, Chelsea! They could have been litter mates if the times were different!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful sight to see!!!! Those two are gonna be inseperable!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! They both look so happy  Woooooooooooooohooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a great duo!


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks like they have already become Best Friends! 

...And they lived happily ever after!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! Look at that *GRASS!!!*
I think Dillon might be a keeper????


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey...they look happy as ever!!


----------

